# What kind of hunter are you???



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I have no intent of offending anyone, but was wondering if you as a hunter, respect or reject the tenets set by Teddy Roosevelt when he founded the Boone and Crockett Club. I have included them from the www.boone-crockett.org website. 

FAIR CHASE - as defined by the Boone and Crockett Club, is the ethical, sportsmanlike, and lawful pursuit and taking of any free-ranging wild, native North American big game animal in a manner that does not give the hunter an improper advantage over such animals.

HUNTER ETHICS - Fundamental to all hunting is the concept of conservation of natural resources. Hunting in today's world involves the regulated harvest of individual animals in a manner that conserves, protects, and perpetuates the hunted population. The hunter engages in a one-to-one relationship with the quarry and his or her hunting should be guided by a hierarchy of ethics related to hunting, which includes the following tenets:

1. Obey all applicable laws and regulations.
2. Respect the customs of the locale where the hunting occurs.
3. Exercise a personal code of behavior that reflects favorably on your abilities and sensibilities as a hunter.
4. Attain and maintain the skills necessary to make the kill as certain and quick as possible.
5. Behave in a way that will bring no dishonor to either the hunter, the hunted, or the environment.
6. Recognize that these tenets are intended to enhance the hunter's experience of the relationship between predator and prey, which is one of the most fundamental relationships of humans and their environment.

What I find interesting is that they left many specifics out of the code of ethics which leads to a great deal of individual interpretation. What does "dishonor to either the hunter, the hunted, or the environment" really mean? Would feeding (baiting) deer dishonor the animal, hunter, or environment? What about driving down the road with a dead deer strapped to you roof? What about not shooting an animal from ground level? What about shooting a deer on the run? Or shooting a stranded deer on a small island?

Thoughts?

I was also wondering if people considered themselves as "trophy", "meat", "traditional" hunters or any other variable and why do you delineate from just "hunter"?


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that their "code" certainly leaves a lot of room for interpretation...I think by definition they are talking about "trophy hunters".

Fair Chase is certainly open to discussion.... I don't believe Teddy ever wore camo, used a trail cam to scout an area, used a tree stand etc...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lazy  ......


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to think I am an ethical hunter?
Even though there is room for interpretation in the "code". I don't poach, I do follow local laws, I eat everything I kill unless it is not edible, (placed a horrible shot on a running rabbit recently and there was nothing left, I felt horrible and scolded myself to my children) attempt to pass along sportsman like morals, values, practices, and skills to my children,courteous of other sportsman, only harvest the animal I am targeting, (will not take a pheasant if I am rabbit hunting our vise versa) ensure I am hunting land I am allowed to hunt, promote habitat for future population where I am allowed etc.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think it's winter and you need to get out of the house.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> I think it's winter and you need to get out of the house.


I'll be out chasing does at the crack of dawn. I was expecting many more opinions about this topic, but maybe it is too much to think about. Or for some it is not worth thinking about. 

I have seen and hear people describe themselves as "trophy" hunters, but what does that mean? For example: is it simply a mind-set?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Honestly, a self proclaimed "Trophy" hunter is the equivalent of a yuppie biker. I guess take that for face value...

We all want a trophy... We all want a $60k bike. Just because you have bought the gear and spent a little bit of time on your new hobby does not make you the know all tell all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jlami said:


> Honestly, a self proclaimed "Trophy" hunter is the equivalent of a yuppie biker. I guess take that for face value...
> 
> We all want a trophy... We all want a $60k bike. Just because you have bought the gear and spent a little bit of time on your new hobby does not make you the know all tell all.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


To me a trophy hunter is a guy who is only out for a big buck. I know this guy who has like 15 mounts in his home. I can see a couple but he's a little overboard IMO.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

gpb1111 said:


> I have seen and hear people describe themselves as "trophy" hunters, but what does that mean? For example: is it simply a mind-set?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Honestly I just like to hunt. Personally I want to put 3 or 4 deer in the freezer. I'd like to get a decent buck but really a 2 or 3 year old buck is fine with me. This year my partner and I decided our hunting season was over when we shot the 4th deer.
I do know some guys who only hunt bucks and sell the meat (for the processing cost) if they get one. If all I wanted was the head, I'd quit hunting.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm the kind of hunter that shoots the first deer I have the opportunity to do so....(Versus trophy hunting). I wait till the deer is broadside and aim for the vitals. (Versus blasting with shotgun at running deer). I butcher all my deer from start to finish. (Versus the job the other guys do). I am a Hunter & Trapper Education Instructor (our youth need to hunt and fish). 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Over about a decade and a half of hanging around on various forums, I've learned that hunting styles vary by region. What is not accepted here is normal elsewhere.

Hunting over feeders for example. In parts of Texas, it seems that is the only way you'll see a deer because the terrain is so thick and the cover so vast.



I've sort of learned to not be too quick to judge what is or is not the norm.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

gpb1111 said:


> I'll be out chasing does at the crack of dawn. I was expecting many more opinions about this topic, but maybe it is too much to think about. Or for some it is not worth thinking about.
> 
> I have seen and hear people describe themselves as "trophy" hunters, but what does that mean? For example: is it simply a mind-set?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think "mind-set" is a good way to put it. My mind set is that I'm a "meat" hunter. I love venison, and I love having a freezer full of it. So, my motto is "first legal deer". But, this comes with some qualifiers. For instance, opening day this season the first legal deer I see are a doe and yearling. Now, the doe was not much bigger than her offspring which was still wearing several rows of spots! I let them walk, hoping for something bigger later on. Nothing warms my heart like seeing a big, fat, old, lone doe in range early in the season.

Then, there's my Brother in Law. He also likes to whack a doe or two to fill the freezer, but when it comes to bucks his mindset changes. He has some really nice bucks on his trophy wall. Nothing really extreme, his largest is in the low 170's, but it's an impressive looking display nonetheless. He's kind of "been there and done that". So, when a buck steps out he compares it to bucks he's already taken. If it's not close to or clearly bigger than the biggest buck on his wall, he considers letting it walk, especially if it looks like a younger deer with lots of potential. As he puts it, "Do I really want to kill that young boy? Nah! I already have meat!" I guess if that makes him a "trophy hunter" then that's what he is.

Thought provoking post! I especially noted Item #2 in the rules of fair chase, "Respect the customs of the locale where the hunting occurs." OK. There are locales, in the South, where the custom is to run deer with dogs. Does that then mean that I have to run deer with dogs? Or, does it just mean I should keep my mouth shut and not criticize the method? After all,the deer hunters who run them with dogs, consider our method of stand hunting to be nothing but a low down, dirty ambush! 

What follows might be ranging a bit far afield, but it just popped into my head and I have to go with it. Remember the film Jurassic Park? After the Velociraptors escape, their Professional Hunter, a Brit, goes after them. He spots some of the 'raptors and maneuvers for a shot. He has this futuristic rifle, and he has to fold back and lock the buttstock, fold down the fore end grip, work the bolt to chamber a round, etc. Whoever I was watching with said, "What's wrong with this goof? He moves in for a shot and he's not ready!" I told them that I thought the movie was illustrating the British notion of "fair chase". One gives the animal every opportunity to escape! Of course, a Velociraptor ambushes the PH and gobbles him up. "Clever girl!"


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I dont really know what i would consider myself. I wont shoot a buck unless its 140 inches or more. If that means i dont get a buck that season I dont. I try to atleast get one doe for the freezer every year. I hunt all of bow season gun season and muzzy season. I get yelled at by my wife when i tell her i seen 15 deer in a evening and dont shoot any. But she gets over it eventually hahaaa...i just like getting out and relaxing. I have opportunities to shoot deer 85% of the time i go out but i usually dont. So i dont know what you would consider that.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

sometimes being an ethical hunter depends on your skill level. For instance long shots just because i can bust balloons with a compound at 150 yards doesn't mean i would ever remotely consider shooting a deer from there. We teach the hunter ed course just like postal said and i do a demo shooting a deer target at 100yds. It is not to prove how great i am or how I'm a big man cause i can shoot that far, it is to show that just cause you can make that shot doesn't make it ethical. I usually have a volunteer walk during the "thump to smack" period and you can tell the kids really begin to understand how much can happen in that 2 seconds plus. That being said my dad shoots deer at a full run all of the time. He hasn't missed a deer in over 10 years and we haven't had to track any of them. The truth is he is just better at it. Would i ever take that shot? nope. Would we ever tell our students about that? no As far as i am concerned it is unethical for 99 out of 100.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

<------more like a Killer


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a meat hunter. I don't rally care about a big rack on a buck. When I am out hunting and a deer comes thur and there is no spots and I get a good clean kill shot I will take it. Nothing worse the haveing a tag going to waste. I do my own butching so I know what I got and that I have good clean meat. Plus I can use that $100 more then what they charge at the butchering shop.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

When the moment gets me I will shoot a nice doe. As long ad I have no plans after the hunt. I also do my own butchering. I have been bow hunting for 21 yrs. I will not shoot a fawn. It just isn't worth the work for the little meat. I also am not against someone else's shooting a fawn. I wouldn't even think about a buck that won't break 140. But I don't think it's wrong for someone to shoot a small buck. I have shot plenty. I don't mind not shooting a buck for the yr if the one doesn't give me a shot. I don't take stupid shots or get shook up and take bad unethical shots. I use to. I never say to another hunter hey that would of been a nice deer next yr. what makes me tick is not the same for you or is it better. I really enjoy the whole experience.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

There are some basics to these definitions, but all of them are subject to change with more modern technology, regions that people live in and governmental regulations.

Simularly...the Bible says that women should dress in "modest apparel", but that definition has changed many times since biblical times and will continue to do so...by region, country, religion, etc.

Theodore Roosevelt's "ethics" are a subject for speculation within itself. Setting up the Boone & Crocket standards sets a precedent for being a trophy hunter...as opposed to doe management or herd health management. Nothing wrong with having higher standards, IF that's how you like to hunt.

I'll shoot the first full sized animal that is within my range and presents a killing shot angle. I'm after as much meat as the hunt will provide.

Bowhunter57


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

"Dont want my tag to goto waste"

You know i see so many hunters who post those famous words.....i hunt exclusively for antlers and was lucky enough to bag a nice 8 point in october...although thrilled to bag a nice buck i was depressed that i was done for the year...i spend all year preparing for bow season and cant even put a price on what it means to me just to be on a tree stand on a fall day....if febuary comes and my tag is still in my pocket that $20 gave me 4 of the best months of my life.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> those trophy hunter piss me off..


I too am a meat hunter, and don't waste any,process myself(from the kill shot placement to the dinner table)I know how it has been taken care of ....but to each there own....and more for us Tom...... as they wait for the big rack.....don't get me wrong I won't pass on a big buck but don't wait for it either....I don't buy a license so my cash is always in my pocket except for the property tax I pay that is way more then the price of a few tags


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh since i only rack hunt that means i just throw away the rest of the deer? Pisses me off that you dont know jack crap about the kind of person i really am.....i also own 127 acres but i still buy 1 tag a year to support the odnr....unlike you

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha another lovely thread in which fellow hunters knock other hunters style of hunting....LOL

There are "Trophy hunters" and "meat hunters" I like them all.. Poaching hunters are the ones I dislike! I am not going to knock either but I do feel that Most hunters that I have met are a little of both. 

*icefisherman4life* sums up my hunting to a tee... except I usually shoot 2 does. One during bow then one during gunseason... After the first Doe I only buck hunt "trophy hunt" if you want to call it that. I hunt hard during bow and I pass on everything small. I will only shoot a 4.5 year old buck.. But on the other hand I have shot a Mature buck with a busted rack... The hunt IMO is the most important thing and that hunt was one to remember even though the rack was crappy.. But again after my first doe I do only hunt mature deer and in most cases I aim to bag a 160inch + but it rarely ever happens.. And yes I also go home to tell the wife how many deer I have seen to only get yelled at... LOL But he is getting use to it after 14 years..


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm the type of hunter that get entirely to excited beforehand; thinks every sound in the woods is my deer coming my way; stays until I'm too cold, hungry, wet, hot, or otherwise uncomfortable; wants a trophy buck to walk up 10 yards from me with a birth mark that looks like a bullseye directly over the boiler room but will take a doe because he needs the food too.

I'm the guy that won't hunt state property or land I don't have permission to be on; I won't poach a deer or help you do it either; I don't care about spending $100K on hunting crap you don't need and wouldn't even if I had it; and while I may not get a deer every year I dang sure earn the ones I do!

Ya, I'm that kinda hunter.....

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> my father was a meat hunter and taught me to eat what you kill. those trophy hunter piss me off..


Maybe its just me but i took the above as suggestive that trophy hunters including myself only take the rack and leave the rest. I also do my own butchering and assure you nothing goes to waste....just think if hunters in ohio all filled a tag (700k sold) we wouldnt be having any discussions about deer hunting for a long time.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I'de say I'm not a trophy hunter or a meat hunter but kinda in between. I kill, butcher, and eat a few deer each year so I'm definitely not out there just for the rack. But I also pass on smaller bucks and smaller does. A nice mature buck is considered a shooter to me so I don't have extremely high standards on rack size, but I also pass many young bucks a year.

Let's just hope that the same hunters who are targeting huge rack bucks also manage the herd and kill does as well. And that no meat goes wasted. As long as people hunt ethical and legal, whether you're a trophy hunter or meat hunter doesn't matter to me.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't deer hunted in a few years because I had to give something up for school ......and I enjoy duck hunting more but was not giving that up. 

I bow hunted for a few years and wounded a couple of animals before I got my first one. I still can't figure out what I was doing wrong because I am not a bad shot and know where to place the shot and did not push them, tracked them for hours and the next day after letting them lay...... but could not bring myself to bow hunt any more. So I just gun hunt with either a shot gun or muzzle loader. I have never wounded an animal with these weapons. 

I hunt for the enjoyment of being in the outdoors. I have seen deer and never reached for my weapon. I have also taken the first non yearling I have seen. I don't have to kill something I have had more trips in the woods that were memorable with out killing something than when I did. For me its just about being out there.

I also butcher all of mine. Its really not that hard to do and kills the early dark time during gun season.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

To me there is a lot, I mean a lot of gray area in their description of fair chase hunting. 

To me it means taking an animal in it's natural setting with NO human modifications or interaction. That being said includes baiting, food plots, scents, and calls. There are a lot of hunting shows that I watch where they bank on having fair chase hunts advertised, yet they plant food plots in between rows of trees to feed the bucks the right nutrients to grow big antlers. I have seen these so called fair chase guys go as far as digging ponds for the deer to drink out of next to their food plots so they never leave. Some of them got exposed a couple years back having 3 sides of their property fenced in and only the house/farm building side was open, advertising it as free range hunting. When in reality it's fenced in. 

Sorry for the rant, I do not consider myself fair chase by any means. I own a small farm that I hunt regularly and am always looking for ways to improve the deer heard. And that in itself I do not consider fair chase because the heard is being manipulated by human interaction. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

I guess I figure if it doesn't live inside a high fence...its fair chase.

If you killed it according to state regulations....its ethical. But certain individuals have things that they will or will not do to harvest an animal. As long as its within the law I figure to each there own. 

I don't shoot bucks unless they are big enough by my standards but that is personal preference. I shoot a doe for the freezer and if I don't get a buck i will live and try it again next year.


----------

